# Help Unable to access Calendar



## nurseratchet (Mar 5, 2008)

I have registered, paid my dues and put the BBS code in my profile. Why can I not enter information on the calendar.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 5, 2008)

What error do you get?


----------

